

Ask HN: Will Google remain a "search company" for a long time? - sinzone

I think Google wont remain a search company for a long time. It'll move from search to Cloud OS and Services. Facebook/Twitter will be the search.
======
Ataraxy
They are neither an advertising nor a search company.

They are an information company. This will never change. Even as they expand
into and create new platforms to serve out advertising and such.

I cringe at the thought of facebook/twitter for search, that's never going to
happen.

------
tst
Some say that Google is not a search company rather an advertising company. So
this wouldn't change that much

